# Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig



## G12345W (13. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

da ich meinen Teich erst kürzlich angelegt ( Generalüberholt ) habe, folgende Frage:
Seit ca. einer Woche habe ich eine sehr starke Ausbreitung von Fadenalgen.
Wie ich hier gelesen habe, kann man diese Ausbreitung durch den Einsatz von vielen Unterwasserpflanzen eindämmen.
Zur Zeit habe ich ausser meinen ca 36 div.Wasserpflanzen nur 9  x __ Hornkraut im Teich.
Ist das auf Dauer zu wenig ? Wenn ja, welche Pflanzen empfehlt Ihr noch, um das Algenwachstum in den Griff zu bekommen

Hilft das einpflanzen von zusätzlichen Pflanzen jetzt noch ( es wird langsam Herbst) oder soll ich mit dem Kauf - falls es noch welche gibt - bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warten

Die Teichgröße ist in meinem Profil beschrieben, wobei der " Tiefste Teil des Teiches" - 130 cm - ca. 250 x 300 cm Grundfläche hat


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

Servus Günter


> Zur Zeit habe ich ausser meinen ca 36 div.Wasserpflanzen nur 9 x __ Hornkraut im Teich.


Viel zu wenig !!!!

Als sofort Maßnahme setze Schwimmpflanzen in den Teich, __ Wassersalat (__ Muschelblume), Wasserhyazinthen etc.. Die nehmen die Nährstoffe besonders effektiv auf  . Nur ob du jetzt noch welche bekommst  

Alles was du jetzt noch bekommst, würde ich auch jetzt noch einsetzen, denn es ist noch Zeit genug, daß die sich einleben und fürs nächste Frühjahr geben sie gleich von Anfang an "Gas"  .


----------



## G12345W (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

Hallo Helmut,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

wieviel __ Wassersalat sollte ich den noch holen bei einer Teichöberfläche von ca 20 m2 ?, wo bei auch 4 Seerosen den Teich mit ca. 1/3 bedecken.
Mein Teichhändler hat noch einige vom Wassersalat zu verkaufen 

Ist Wassersalat den mehrjährig ? wenn nein, können diese überwintern ?
Falls ja wie am besten ?

P.S - Habe gerade in der Datenbank nachgesehen, Frage hat sich erübrigt, ist nicht mehrjährig

Nochmals Dank für eine entsprechende Info 

Viele Grüße


----------



## tiefimteich (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

Hallo Günter,
warum bestellst du dir nicht einfach ein ganzes Wasserpflanzen-Sortiment?
Da hast du eine gute Auswahl an verschiedenen Sorten, denn vorher weisst du nie was bei dir wirklich gut wächst und was vor sich hinkümmert.

Wir hatten dass nach der Neuanlage des Teichs so gemacht und waren und sind begeistert. Top-Qualität der Pflanzen, und eine gute Auswahl verschiedener Arten.
Da wir die gleich beim Befüllen eingesetzt haben, beschränkte sich unser Algenproblem auf ein paar Tage trübes Wasser dank Schwebealgen. Seither glasklar, und die Pflanzen starten fast alle prima durch.

Gruß Dirk
www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm


----------



## G12345W (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

Hallo Dirk,

danke für deinen Tipp.
Wo hast du den die Pflanzen bestellt ?
Für eine gute Bezugsquelle wäre ich dankbar


----------



## andreas w. (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

 hallo erstmal, frage an alle. sind 36 verschiedene pflanzen auf einer fläche von 2,5 x 3m nicht genug oder sogar ein paar zu viel?
es wird jetzt bald herbst und wachstum ist nicht mehr so stark. ich hätte jetzt ein bischen bedenken, wenn ich noch mehr dazupflanze, wuchert mir spätestens in 2 jahren alles zu. 
das wasser sollte noch etwas licht bekommen, damit sich ein paar tiere darin halten können.
ich lass mich gerne korrigieren, aber bevor hier unnütze arbeit betrieben wird.
schönen abend noch, man berichtige mich bitte.


----------



## tiefimteich (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

Hallo Günter,
wir haben alle unsere Teichpflanzen von Naturagart. Super Qualität und prima Beschreibung zum Standort, Nährstoffbedarf usw.
Aber Andreas hat schon irgendwie recht mit dem Pflanzenwachstum, zu viel ist da wohl nicht mehr zu erwarten. Denn die Temperaturen im Teich fallen so langsam wieder, und auch im Rest des Gartens geht es ja schon auf Herbst zu. Auf der anderen Seite könnten sie dann im nächsten Frühjahr gleich voll durchstarten. Bis man dann vernünftige Pflanzen zum Kaufen bekommt dauert...

Hallo Andreas,
die Größe die du meinst ist doch nur der tiefste Bereich, oder? So zumindest hat Günter es in der ersten Anfrage beschrieben. Ansonsten sind die paar Pflanzen für 4x5m mit 12.ooo Liter doch ein bisserle wenig.
Wobei man natürlich fragen muss: Was bleibt dank der Fische von den Pflanzen wirklich übrig?
Das war bei uns der Grund, den neuen Teich ganz ohne Fische anzulegen.

Gruß Dirk
www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

Hallo,

die Pflanzzeit für Unterwasserpflanzen geht in den nächsten zwei bis drei Wochen zuende. Unterwasserpflanzen werden in der Regel als Bündel verkauft und müssen im Teich erst einmal einwachsen. Ab Anfang September kann das recht knapp werden bevor der Winter kommt, und nicht eingewachsen überleben sie dann nicht.

Sumpfpflanzen und Stauden kann man viel länger einpflanzen. Bei uns (500 m hoch gelegen) endet die Vegetationsperiode Anfang November. Wenn man auf für getopfte Pflanzen eine Anwachszeit von 4 Wochen rechnet, können wir hier die letzten Stauden/Sumpfpflanzen Anfang Oktober setzen. Diese Pflanzen stellen im November zwar das Wachstum ein, beginnen aber sofort wieder damit sobald es im Frühling über 8° C warm wird. Das ist dann ein deutlicher Vorsprung gegenüber im Frühling gesetzten Pflanzen. Der Herbst war übrigens traditionell die bevorzugte Pflanzzeit. Die Verschiebung auf den Frühling hat erst mit der Einführung der Containerpflanzen begonnen. Heute möchten die meisten Kunden, dass ihre Pflanze am besten gleich am Tag nach der Pflanzung blüht. Die Geduld im Herbst zu pflanzen und dann bis zum Frühling auf die erste Blüte zu warten bringt kaum noch jemand auf. Schade, die Herbstpflanzung tut den Stauden wirklich gut und Vorfreude auf die kommende Blütenpracht ist doch eigentlich auch was Schönes..


----------



## emi (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

hallo
seit ich meinen teich auf vollbiologisch umgestellt habe,konnte ich dorch einsatz von unterwasserhahnenfuß eine fast vollständige  algenfreiheit erreichen. hoffe ich kann mit diesem hinweis helfen
viele grüße emi


----------



## andreas w. (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

hallo dirk, in der grössenordnung sind natürlich mehr pflanzen angebracht. habe die meterzahl aus dem text als gesamtfläche gelesen. bei 12000 liter ist es ok. dann sollte der liebe günther aber jetzt gas geben, damit noch ein grossteil anwächst.


----------



## Annett (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

Hallo Werner,

trifft das 





> Unterwasserpflanzen werden in der Regel als Bündel verkauft und müssen im Teich erst einmal einwachsen. Ab Anfang September kann das recht knapp werden bevor der Winter kommt, und nicht eingewachsen überleben sie dann nicht.


 auch auf __ Hornblatt/__ Hornkraut zu?

Davon überwintern doch eigentlich nur die zu Boden gesunkenen Spitzen, oder? 
Ich frage, weil da jemand noch ne große Ladung im Herbst von mir haben wollen würde.... 
Spätestens dann muss ich es nämlich stark einkürzen. Meine Fische im alten Teich wissen sonst nicht, wo sie den Winter über schlafen sollen. :crazy


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

Hallo Annett,

__ Hornblatt ist wie alle Schwimmpflanzen von dieser Regel nicht betroffen. Schwimmpflanzen lösen sich im Herbst sowieso zu Winterknospen auf und wachsen nicht ein.


----------



## Ergolinchen (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

hallöchen,
mal eine blöde frage von einem anfänger... warum soll der __ wassersalat nicht mehrjährig sein???
man muss ihn über den winter in eine schale mit 10-20cm hohem wasser geben und in der wohnung an einem hellen platz überwintern.
google doch nochmal danach... oder bin ich jetzt auf dem holzweg?


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

Hallo Ergolinchen,

wenn an dem hellen Platz Bedingungen wie in den Tropen herrschen, dann ist der __ Wassersalat tatsächlich mehrjährig. Sie tun es aber nicht, vor allem ist die Tageslänge viel zu kurz und die Lichtintensität zu gering. Selbst in einem beheizten Gewächshaus mit starker Zusatzbeleuchtung ist es mehr als schwierig den Wassersalat zu überwintern. Im Haus hat man so gut wie keine Chance. Am ehesten klappt es noch in einem Aquarium direkt unter der Beleuchtung. Wassersalat kostet 2,50 € - wie teuer kommt die Überwinterung mit Heizung und Zusatzbeleuchtung?


----------



## Annett (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

Hallo Werner,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Nur noch eine kurze Frage: Wie groß sind diese Überwinterungsknospen und wo befinden sie sich?

Ok, dass waren jetzt 2 Fragen in einer zusammengefaßt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

Hi Annett,

die Überwinterungknospen (Hibernakel) sind im Grunde nichts anderes als verkürzte verkümmerte Sprosse. Beim __ Hornkraut werden die Abstände zwischen den Blättern an der Spitze immer kürzer, bis ein dunkles 3-5cm langes eiförmiges Etwas übrig bleibt. Der Rest zerfällt während des Winters langsam von hinten her. Im Frühling fängt das Hibernakel dann wieder normal an weiterzuwachsen.
Die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen bleiben auch im Winter voll erhalten (__ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt, viele Laichkräuter, __ Wasserfeder), sie gehen nur wenig zurück

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen sind nötig*

Hallo Frank.

Vielen Dank - also doch nur die Spitzen. 

Was anderes wollte ich eh nicht mitgeben, soweit mir das gelingt.


----------

